# What is/was your Depth Field?



## Firefly (Mar 20, 2010)

In order to help those of us taking the exam with a month to go, please respond to what you plan on (or did) taking as your depth module. (this is helpful when searching archived posts to understand one's perspective on a certain resource)

I'll be taking: Thermal Fluids Systems


----------



## mechgirl (Mar 20, 2010)

HVAC


----------



## gaidox (Mar 20, 2010)

themal/fluid


----------



## BrianC (Mar 20, 2010)

Machine design


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 20, 2010)

I took HVAC in 2008


----------



## Shanks (Mar 21, 2010)

MD


----------



## ChemORME (Mar 21, 2010)

HVAC


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 22, 2010)

MD Oct 07


----------



## Bman (Mar 22, 2010)

HVAC


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Mar 23, 2010)

Thermal &amp; Fluids


----------



## MechGale (Mar 27, 2010)

Machine Design in April 2010


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Mar 31, 2010)

Thermal Fluids - Oct 08


----------



## goodal (Mar 31, 2010)

HVAC april 2009


----------

